
Show HN: Better – A simple retro tool that makes continuous improvement easy - bonjourmr
https://www.bebetter.team/
======
machello13
Why in the world did I have to stare at a custom loading spinner for 5 seconds
just for a static page to load?

~~~
bonjourmr
We plan to split marketing and app pages up, so no more spinner soon.
Apologies for the wait time!

------
gravypod
I've been looking at ways to organize the retros done in our company. It would
be helpful if there was a video demoing a fictional startup using this product
so we could see how this fits into our workflow?

Aside from JIRA/Confluence I don't know of anything tackling this space.

~~~
bonjourmr
This is a great idea and something we definitely want to showcase on the
marketing pages. We want to attract those who might not be sure what a retro
is, how a retro is done and how easy continuous improvement can be practiced -
so we’re going to ramp up attention to onboarding.

------
lukewrites
Looks nice.

There's a typo on the front page:

> Delete your retro once __you 're __done

~~~
bonjourmr
Nice find, thanks!

